# Paph Harold Koopowitz 'Venous Red' HCC/AOC



## emydura (Apr 25, 2010)

I've shown this one before but probably worth a revisit. Especially as I am much happier with these photos than those in previous posts. This is the 3rd flowering for me but I'm still blown away by the flowers on this hybrid. If you haven't got a Harold Koopowitz, I'm ordering you to contact your local orchid nursery and get one today. I guarantee you won't be disappointed. 

David



Paph Harold Koopowitz 'Venous Red' HCC/AOC (rothschildianum x maliopoense)


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2010)

'Blown away' is the right expression David,; they are real beauties!!!! what size are the flowers? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2010)

Beauitiful indeed!


----------



## emydura (Apr 25, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> 'Blown away' is the right expression David,; they are real beauties!!!! what size are the flowers? Jean



Just went and measured it and the first flower is 21 cm across. I'm pretty amazed as it is 2 or 3 cm wider than when it was awarded last year. I'm not an orchid judge but I think this one maybe worth higher than a HCC. It was given a HCC award (78 points) when the flower was over 3 months old. The flower actually fell off a week after being judged. It had lost a lot of colour, lustre and crispness by that stage. 

David


----------



## GuRu (Apr 25, 2010)

David, the look of these blooms is terrific, just terrific!!!:drool::drool::drool:
And their size is really impessive in opposite to the leaves they don't look as if the were roth sized.


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice one!Congrats!!!


----------



## paphreek (Apr 25, 2010)

A stunning example of this cross!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice!

-Ernie


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow..  Great blooming, David.. I'd get a HK if it doesn't require cooling to bloom and is a consistent bloomer.. Some of these parvi x multi crosses really look alien-like..


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 25, 2010)

Really beautiful :drool::drool::drool:. I would have it judged again.

Susan


----------



## Candace (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it could easily be upgraded too. Beautiful.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 25, 2010)

That's gorgeous! I think it looks better than an HCC too.

e-spice


----------



## John M (Apr 25, 2010)

Stunning! Great photos too!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 25, 2010)

that is not a HCC.
And this is a very vigorous plant, since you bloomed it 3 times already


----------



## emydura (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. One day I will hopefully have it rejudged. Problem is there are not enough judges in our region to have it judged. I would have to drive to Sydney (7 hour return) during the week to have it looked at. Not really practical for me. Last year it was judged at our spring show when there were lots of judges in town. 



smartie2000 said:


> that is not a HCC.
> And this is a very vigorous plant, since you bloomed it 3 times already



I'm quite amazed at its vigour. It has new growths shooting out everywhere. For a parvi-roth hybrid this is a great grower.



paphioboy said:


> Wow..  Great blooming, David.. I'd get a HK if it doesn't require cooling to bloom and is a consistent bloomer.. Some of these parvi x multi crosses really look alien-like..



Does it require cooling for it to bloom? My minimum temps are about 15oC - 16oC. The growths seem to flower whenever they are mature so they don't seem to be bound by seasonal influences. My plant is an extremely reliable bloomer which I expect to flower every year from now on. It has flowered successfully for the last 3 years.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2010)

Venous indeed! Lovely flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

Striking! I'm a big Dollgoldi fan but that's almost as nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2010)

Stunning. Both the flower and your photos of it.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 25, 2010)

David, captured beautifully!

Love it!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful!

Ramon


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice, and excellent photos!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2010)

_Bloody_ fantastic. :clap:


----------



## Pete (Apr 26, 2010)

that last photo says it all. great plant and flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

Super David. A HCC is way under scored for this flower.


----------



## McPaph (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish I could find one that looks like this. Its awesome. Congrats.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 28, 2010)

That really is one outstanding, extra special HK. And it flowers. I'm with Rick, HCC is underrated, you should try get an upgrade.


----------



## John Boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloddy hell….!!! Sorry, being new here I shouldn’t swear! But…sorry again!!! BLODDY HELL! 
I have been into Paphiopedilums for longer than some members here might be old, and I know that HK’s can be mind-boggling. I have seen HK’s with even lager segments than this one here, but don’t think I have ever seen a colour pattern shoe vs. remaining segments like this. Because of this difference…I’d call a it a personal favourite! David, do you recon you could keep it a bit wetter, feed it a bit more….to cunningly achieve 3 flowers next time? 

Thanks for showing, what a sight!!!


----------



## emydura (Apr 28, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Bloddy hell….!!! Sorry, being new here I shouldn’t swear! But…sorry again!!! BLODDY HELL!
> I have been into Paphiopedilums for longer than some members here might be old, and I know that HK’s can be mind-boggling. I have seen HK’s with even lager segments than this one here, but don’t think I have ever seen a colour pattern shoe vs. remaining segments like this. Because of this difference…I’d call a it a personal favourite! David, do you recon you could keep it a bit wetter, feed it a bit more….to cunningly achieve 3 flowers next time?
> 
> Thanks for showing, what a sight!!!



Thanks John Boy. Yes, the colour is its best attribute. I can't say I have seen a clone with such heavy venation, especially on th pouch. The chance of me getting 3 flowers is pretty remote. Due to a pretty unfavourable climate (freezing winters with short days) I can have trouble getting a lot of size to my growths as growth during winter is minimal. But I will give it a go. 

The plant nearly didn't get awarded as it only had 2 flowers. The senior judge said it needed to have 3 flowers to even be considered. He said the flowers were of award quality but the flower count was too low. When we checked the US data, most HK's awarded only had 2 flowers. The vast majority of HK's I have seen have only had 2 flowers. Anyway someone talked him around and it got awarded.

David


----------

